# Temp Monitoring 9600xt



## naHs (Dec 26, 2004)

I have a 9600xt and I would like to know what temp it is running at etc. I have ATI tool .0.0.22 installed and in the log I have this error:

2004-12-27 02:34:19	ATITool v0.0.22 started.
2004-12-27 02:34:19	Detected GPU Chip: RV360 (4152), 4 Pipelines, 128 MB
2004-12-27 02:34:19	Temperature monitoring: chip not detected
2004-12-27 02:37:02	Application terminated.

Can someone pls help me or point me in the direction I should be looking to get this working??

naHs.


----------



## riivo (Dec 30, 2004)

can yoe see temperature with any other program? like everest


----------



## Vanadium (Jan 1, 2005)

You should be able to view your GPU temperature with ATI's Catalyst Drivers if you indeed have a 9600XT video card.  

edit : I know for sure an ATI 9600XT has one (sensor) that was the purpose of the XT models... overclocking. I'm not sure about  "powered by" ATI products though.


----------

